# good woods for smoking in new york



## murph77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys I been trying to research it as much as possible but not really coming up with a real good answer. Is there anyone from NY who knws good spots to get wood for smoking and even what's available? Sry if this seems like a dumb question.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not sure about buying it locally but here is a site that many of us use for chunks or splits.

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/


----------



## alelover (Jul 19, 2011)

Try a tree service. That's where I get mine. Should be a lot of apple wood in your neck of the woods.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2011)

Look in the classified section of your local newspaper for firewood. Around here it's all oak.


----------



## murph77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanx guys I checked out that website so I def will be getting some from them and there are some orchards around so I'm gonna call them and see what if any help they can provide me in regards to their trimmings etc. Thanx again


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Murph, Welcome to  SMF,  I'm north of Syracuse so I guess that makes us neighbor's.

If you're just doing small smokes, grab a bag of chip's or chunks at Walmat, HomeDepot or lowes to get ya started, they have a few different flavors to chose from.

Once you start going through a ton of chips and it's not cost effective anymore look into the local orchards and in the swap sheet or Craig list, I found some good people who advertise cords but will sell ya a couple arm loads of what they got for a fair price.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 19, 2011)

I heat my house with wood and often use the maple and cherry that I have cut and split into small chunks.  Last fall, I was smoking a pork butt and the guy came to deliver some wood and asked if I would like some apple...of course I said yes.  The next time he came to deliver wood he included a face cord of apple...no charge.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2011)

Best place for the fruitwoods would be to check with roadside orchards.

They usually trim in Fall, and are glad to get rid of trimmings.

I don't use wood any more, but that was always an easy score at the orchards.

The one place used to get $10 for a shopping cart full of firewood size pieces.

Bear


----------



## murph77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanx guys I will take all this advice and start my search in the am. Dan thanx for welcome always nice to meet a fellow cny'r on a forum. Have you done any comps around the state?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 19, 2011)

Try a road trip to the country and ask some Farmers if they would sell some cured Maple or Apple(probally the most prevelent).Shouldn't more than $5-$10

     I'm lucky as the folks around here have a lot of wood and willing to trade for me smoking something FOR them,(they buy the meat and get a Quality BBQ and I get wood). A win,win stiuation


----------



## murph77 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanx old school I will give that on a shot 2


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 21, 2011)

There's a large apple orchard on Halsey Rd just west of Rt 840 , Might be in Clark Mills. I've never stopped there but they had piles of wood stacked near the barn last year when I was working out that way. Might want to check it out.


----------



## murph77 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I knw which one your talking about I found their website and emailed them so hopefully ill hear something back :) thanx man


----------



## jonboat (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to a fellow CNY'er.

I'm west of Syracuse a little ways, and the smoking woods abundant in CNY are maple (sugar & silver), apple (any variety), and cherry (mostly black cherry). Oak is also common. 

Chips from the store are certainly the best bet to get started while finding a good source of wood.

As mentioned above, check with tree services. Often they simply chip up what they cut down, but if you let them know you're interested in any of the "smoking" woods, they may give you a call when they have a job cutting one down.

If you Learn what the bark on these trees look like, should you buy firewood, you can come across some nice splits that you can chunk up for smoking too.

I'm fortunate to have a severely overgrown apple tree and cherry tree in my yard.  I waited until all the leaves were off the cherry tree (this week) and just cut it back hard, yielding 1/4 face cord of wood for smoking. Once the apple tree is done for the year, I will be getting out the chainsaw again and stocking up on apple as well. With two HUGE silver maples in the back yard, I get decent size branches to chunk up every time we get high winds (which is pretty often lately) The maple branches are already seasoned - most are branches that broke off during an ice storm a few years ago and got hung up in the tree.

Good luck!


----------

